# Friday Again...



## Steve264 (May 29, 2006)

Hope no-one minds if I start one of these threads...

For me today it will be the 7002


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

We don't mind at all Steve.









I don't have a clue what to wear for Friday.

I suspect I'll find some old thing.









Cheers mate.


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

For me:


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

to start with and then who knows its too early to decide


----------



## deano42 (Jun 12, 2005)

Hi all

Bit of a no brainer for me:










Thanks and have a great weekend

deano


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

New Sinn 256 for the past week for me







but I suspect it'll hit the sales forums very very soon









Just not what I expected, especially after hunting for this one for over 3 months!


----------



## Kzawilin (Nov 3, 2004)

Wearing this at the moment,










when i get home from work i will change into my favourite....










Karl.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Another recent arrival....had to have one of these in the collection...









Cheers

Paul


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Now I'm awake it is


----------



## r1ch (Feb 2, 2004)

Going away this weekend and I'll probably take a couple with me, (  ), but at the moment I'm starting the day off with my Tuna










Have a good weekend chaps









Rich


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Love the Mickey Mouse watch Paul







Going with this Poljot at the moment


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

RLT24 today...Im going to see Derek ( luvwatch) for lunch today







Ill say hi from everyone


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

I wont say, okay I will









You have got lovely little hands


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

jasonm said:


> ...Im going to see Derek ( luvwatch) for lunch today
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes do...I wish he'd come back, I miss Derek. I think he was responsible for my favorite beater of all time, the Seiko below. Didn't we have a thread entitled Oranges and Lemons because no-one could decide whether the dial was orange or yellow? Hi Derek!


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Steve264 said:


> Hope no-one minds if I start one of these threads...
> 
> For me today it will be the 7002


Great watch, I've just bought one, it's not arrived yet, so I'll have to wear it NEXT friday!!!

This friday it'll be my Citizen JP 3050 sorry no pic yet!!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

PhilM said:


> I wont say, okay I will
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yeah, but I shouldnt just use my left arm, its overdeveloped









Derek will be back soon, the bug has bitten again


----------



## quoll (Apr 20, 2006)

A very accurate quartz day for me today.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

SAR for me this morning


----------



## odklizec (May 19, 2004)

left one for today..


----------



## Dave ME (May 7, 2005)

Marcello C Tridente today, out for the first time since I removed the cyclops:


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

JoT said:


> SAR for me this morning


For me


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

Going with this Bulova today.............



















Have a great weekend everyone,

Alexus


----------



## dapper (Jun 18, 2004)

Chronomat GMT on alligator today:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I`ve been wearing this over night and so far this morning...

*Citizen Blue Eagle, NH6600-54FB,21 Jewel Miyota 8200 Series Automatic*


















Will no doubt change to something else before I go to work this afternoon


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Nice Mickey Hawkey







nice to see a decent condition chromed case one.

I might just got 70's retro today


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ve been wearing this over night and so far this morning...
> 
> *Citizen Blue Eagle, NH6600-54FB,21 Jewel Miyota 8200 Series Automatic*
> 
> ...


Wow that is one seriously nice watch by the way, are they easy to get hold of?


----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

Don't really want to be in anyone's face - Well yes I do actually..............
















Just collected this from the Post Office.............I was all set to change it but having seen it in the flesh there is no way that I'm going to (as per Raysablade's advice - by the way I've pinched his photo).

Getting it discretely past the 710 well that's a problem of a different sort - not exactly discrete and unnoticed on the wrist!!


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

hippo said:


> mach 0.0013137 said:
> 
> 
> > I`ve been wearing this over night and so far this morning...
> ...


Thanks it is rather unusual









Unfortunately the place where I got it has sold out & I`ve not seen it available elsewhere









Mind you I think there may be a couple of forum members who have them so you could if interested try putting a post in the `Wanted` Forum 



Bareges said:


> Don't really want to be in anyone's face - Well yes I do actually..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wasn`t that the watch a forum member gave you months ago but it needed a bit of repair work which another forum member said he`d fix but has only just got round to doing


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Great watch Jot









Still this for me. Well - only had it a week.


----------



## knuteols (Feb 22, 2006)

Some excellent watches here today ( as always...!







). I particular like those Timex's...

This gets some wrist-time today; the Oris World-Timer.










Knut


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Alexus said:


> Going with this Bulova today.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Cool looking Bulova, is that a Unitas 6325 movement?


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)




----------



## Bareges (Aug 18, 2005)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Bareges said:
> 
> 
> > Don't really want to be in anyone's face - Well yes I do actually..............
> ...


Don't know what you're talking about


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

This one for me today


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Griff said:


>


Very cool Griff


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

Bareges said:


> Don't really want to be in anyone's face - Well yes I do actually..............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what is the "710"??


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

hippo said:


> what is the "710"??


Our affectionate term for wife / girlfriend









It's all Trav's fault CLICK HERE


----------



## Alexus (Apr 9, 2003)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> Alexus said:
> 
> 
> > Going with this Bulova today.............
> ...










Good question......I dont have any documents on this one,

so have no idea as to which movement. Would like to find out though.

Cheers.


----------



## neil_s (May 29, 2006)

Hi all,

I am new here and have recently joined the 'mechanical watch club' for the first time.

Here it is...



















Hope you like it ... I do.

Neil

596.11.11

P.S. Got a new 'Chrono' deployant strap from Roy and fitted it today, will post pic later.


----------



## hippo (Jun 27, 2006)

pg tips said:


> hippo said:
> 
> 
> > what is the "710"??
> ...


Very funny made me laugh, so true, unless of course my "710" is reading this!!! (they have spies everywhere!!!)

Any advice on how to get my 7002 past her when it arrives - i could use some help??


----------



## Russ (Feb 7, 2006)

c1960 9ct Garrard Automatic. Now on a tan padded leather strap supplied by Roy. If you are a 'mature' poster you will know what I mean when I say this. Do you remember what leather used to smell like? I read somewhere that the tanning process has changed over the last 20 years. This strap however was from the old school, a lovely scent. My dad bought me a wallet when I was a young lad, one sniff and it took me back there, it was 1965 again...lol


----------



## Ironpants (Jul 1, 2005)

neil_s said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I am new here and have recently joined the 'mechanical watch club' for the first time.
> 
> ...


Looks good on the brown leather Neil.

Toby


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Handwound again today.


----------



## Ricster (Jul 16, 2005)

Roger said:


> Handwound again today.


Gorgeous _Sinn_ Roger







.

I want one of those but as it's limited to only 300 pieces, I fear there may not be any left


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Russ said:


> c1960 9ct Garrard Automatic. Now on a tan padded leather strap supplied by Roy. If you are a 'mature' poster you will know what I mean when I say this. Do you remember what leather used to smell like? I read somewhere that the tanning process has changed over the last 20 years. This strap however was from the old school, a lovely scent. My dad bought me a wallet when I was a young lad, one sniff and it took me back there, it was 1965 again...lol


That is excellent!!


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Apologies for slightly out of focus picture and dusty yucca, must try harder on both fronts.










OK. so the forum doesn't automatically scale either, apologies.


----------



## williamsat (Feb 21, 2005)




----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Decided to go ORIENTal for work









*Orient M-Force CEX04001DO 200M Diver, 21J Auto*


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Seiko 7002-7000 on a Rhino Strap...







But I will strap on a 6105-8110 for this evening... 

Mike


----------



## chris l (Aug 5, 2005)

Today, I have been mostly wearing...



My absolute favourite. Currently.


----------



## bowie (Mar 12, 2005)

some very nice watches on here today,have put this old poljot on.










bowie


----------



## joolz (Jan 9, 2004)

RLT 29 for me today


----------



## Kzawilin (Nov 3, 2004)

Nice watch joolz, i like the yellow painted squares.... After seeing your pic, i had to go and put mine on......


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Guys, some gorgeous watches you all have

Nice to see you again Jase







and those lovely RLT's.

This is my Friday watch............and my Saturday, Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Wednesday, Thursday

























Derek


----------



## Jeremy67 (Jun 27, 2006)

Nice one Chris, what make is that?


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Good to see you too Derek









It pains me to see you with only 1 watch mate,









Sort it out


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

Griff said:


>


griff, your longines ooozes class  , it's a beaut.

derek, i think that's the nicest citizen i've ever seen







, i'll have to keep an eye out for one of those, anyone know what model it is??

'fraid i've still got the 'thrown together' 6309 on, i've been wearing it so much, all my other watches have stopped- even the quartz







, i'll have to get a watch winder


















some real beauts on today, (russ, your garrard is beautiful














)

regards, john.


----------



## obsidian (Sep 3, 2005)

Ricster said:


> Roger said:
> 
> 
> > Handwound again today.
> ...


Chronomaster still has them listed as in stock. The North American AD, which had sold out previously (I got mine







), just got a few extra pieces-- and sold out in a day.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

Some beautiful watches, gents. I am continually impressed by the taste represented by the watches you folks sport. Unfortunately, looking at these threads also gives me ideas














....
















PRS-53 for me today, seen here last year on duty in Farah.










But I'm headed out the door to have a pint with mates, so it's gonna be this until well into Saturday


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

johnbaz said:


> derek, i think that's the nicest citizen i've ever seen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi John

It could be VO1057-03A, this is the number quoted on another website

here are some details..

Description:

One of the 'Oxy' series, this is a simple chronograph with classic looks which at first glance resembles the ever popular Omega Speedmaster.

Dimensions:

Diameter 39mm across bezel

Thickness 10mm

Lug width 20mm

Case:

Stainless steel - brushed finish

Fixed polished tachymeter bezel

Slightly domed mineral crystal

Non screw crown

Water resist 100m

Dial:

Satin black dial with white baton numerals and outer luminous dots

Subdials: at 6 for constant seconds, 9 for chrono 12 hours, 12 for chrono minutes

White timekeeping hands with luminous fill, central chrono seconds with luminous triangle

White chrono hands

Movement:

Citizen quartz 0510 12 hour chronograph

Quickset date

Have a great weekend

Derek


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi derek, i've been informed of a place that has one in stock but when i looked at it, it somehow didn't look as nice as yours







, and put me off














, the one for sale was on a bracelet, i think that's what did it for me, yours looks so good on the brown leather strap









also, there's my 'watchitus', i can never bring myself to wear a watch that is in pristeen condition as i'm such a clumsy oaf, i always scratch the poor buggers







, i think i'll look for a watch with 'wabi', i don't mind wearing these









i intentionally left my 6309 'shabby' so that i would wear it









regards, john


----------

